# Installing a back up alarm on a 5010HST



## mobetta (Dec 7, 2013)

I've got a 2013 5010 HST Cab model and I want to connect a back up alarm to it. Anyone have a clue?


----------



## DennisF (Jan 11, 2021)

Mobetta:
I realize this is a really old thread, but if you're still working on a solution.... buy the sounder that you want on eBay, and connect a wire to the switch reverse-sense switch that's connected to the floor pedal. Depending on how the switch is wired, you can either add a relay, or wire directly to the sounder. Then, when you press the pedal the back-up alarm will sound.

You can test the function of the reverse-sense switch with a volt-ohm meter.


----------

